

Ask HN: Recommend a nice man-bag/briefcase - marcamillion

So I just got my first macbook pro, YAY!, after being a Windows junkie for at least 10 years. So far am loving it. I am graduating from grad school and won't be carrying a school/shoulder bag anymore. I got an 'incase' neoprene sleeve for the 13" MBP, but I need to have a bunch of papers and possibly a notepad or two with me when traveling.<p>I would love to get some feedback on what a good man-bag/briefcase is, that will hold my macbook pro nicely (including adapter, which the damn sleeve wasn't built to hold...grrrrr) and also my dozens of print-outs, one or two paper/hardbacks I am currently reading, a notepad, pen, iPod, etc.<p>Thanks in advance :)<p>[edit] I am looking for functionality as well as style. Nothing too bulky and cumbersome, something sleek and executive-ish looking. Preferably something that Steve Jobs would carry around, if he wanted to hold everything I do without having his bank account.
======
Shooter
The bags I use are very sturdy and functional, but they're not exactly sleek
or cheap:

[http://www.saddlebackleather.com/categories/79-SaddleBack-
Le...](http://www.saddlebackleather.com/categories/79-SaddleBack-Leather-
Briefcases-Leather-Bags)

I have a bunch of them (I bought in 'bulk' to give them as executive gifts one
year, and I also bought several colors for myself. Turns out I only needed one
for myself.) I could sell you a used one at a discount if you like them but
price is an issue for you.

Even though this is probably not the bag for you, I thought I would post about
mine here, because the merchant _can really sell_ and is adept at using
storytelling. Look around on his website for customer action photos and story:

<http://www.saddlebackleather.com/19-saddleback-story>

~~~
Shooter
His straight laptop bags are sleeker and cheaper, but I like the vibe/storage
capacity of the briefcases more.

<http://www.saddlebackleather.com/categories/87>

------
jason_tko
I use the Boa 3 laptop bag. It's a sturdy design, and my MacBook Pro 15" fits
perfectly, and it even includes some pads for providing snug fits for smaller
laptops.

Plenty of places to put things, and it looks and feels very professional. It
gives me all the practicality of a backpack, while looking sleek and
professional.

Here's a good review :

<http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4360>

------
marcamillion
Thank you all for your feedback. I think I am going to go with the Tucano
suggestion. The Work-Out for the 13.3" MBP, is perfect for my needs.

------
nunb
Tucano. Simple and functional portfolio type case, very slim.

Also has a leather option.

